# Forenbersicht > Crosstalk >  >  Prallschutzweste

## starboardcarve

Hallo zusammen , wie seht Ihr den sicherheitsfaktor prallschutz weste ?? . nach einem echt geilen 
abgang in den Mast ( ein bissel hher und es wren die rippen gewesen ) erwge ich mir diese Prallschutzweste zuzulegen . schreibt doch einfach mal so
eure meinungen / praxiserfahrungen dazu > wie lt es sich tragen in verbindung mit huefttrapez , bewegungsfreiheit ggf :-((
beim schwimmen ;-)) geben sie auch was an auftriebskraft .. <
denke mal da die von mystic ganz ok im preis-leistungsverhltnis sind 

Hang Loose  L.G. jojo - Kln

----------


## ekketor

Hi,
meine persnliche Erfahrung (glaub des ist auch von Mystic hat mal 129 Euro gekostet):

a) zu 100% kompatibel mit nem Hfttrapez. Bei mir sitzt das Trapez seit dem besser, was aber auch am Alter des Trapezes liegen mag. Kann man sich auch im Shop von berzeugen
b) keine eingeschrnkte Bewegungsfreiheit
c) wesentlich weniger Muskelverspannungen am Oberkrper die etwa durch Strze entstehen. Ist bspw. fr den Rcken ein Unterschied, bei mir hats da immer verspannt 
d) gute Auftriebshilfe, mit Anzug gehe ich bei meinem Gewicht nicht unter, macht den Wasserstart brigens auch leichter, schwimmen geht auch

hab es also nicht bereut mit der Weste am Strand zu stehen. Gre

----------


## thecrazychicken.net

Bei a) und b) gebe ich ekketor uneingeschrnkt recht. Hatte mal eine Rippenprellung. Seiddem trage ich die Weste auch fter.

Zu c) Mit groen Muskelverspannungen habe ich nciht so viel Erfahrungen. Habe aucch nicht festgestellt, dass ich mit Weste weniger verspannt wre.

Zu d) Ich habe ein Prallschutz- und keine Schwimm- oder Auftriebsweste. Ich denke, dass diese nicht genug Auftrieb bietet um mich vorm ertinken zu bewahren. Beim Schwimmen finde ich das bisschen Restauftrieb aber eher hinderlich. Allerdings kann man noch ohne Probleme seinem Board mal 5-6 Meter hinterherkaulen. Ist also ok.

----------


## starboardcarve

jo , so denks ich mir auch prallschutz und nicht schwimmweste wollte nur mal allgemein nachhaken 
vor allem ob mit hfttrapez kompitabel 

vielen dank euch beiden

----------


## thecrazychicken.net

> vor allem ob mit hfttrapez kompitabel



Ist es. Gibt ja auch genug Kiter, die Hfttrapez und Prallschutzweste fahren. Am besten mal im Shop probieren.

----------


## marli

Ich fahre nur noch mit Prallschutzweste (ION) und Helm (Gedi) denn wenn ich mit dem Material etwas schneller unterwegs bin ist das schon sehr sinnvoll.
Bei einem Sturz hatte ich zwei Rippen durch und eine Platzwunde am Kopf und es war mit Sicherheit kein Hammerwind, sonder "nur" ein Schleudersturz, mit dem Oberkrper auf die Gabel und mit dem Kopf an den Mast.
Seitdem nur noch mit dem Zeugs.
Es behindert gar nicht und hat noch den Vorteil das es etwas wrmer ist, gerade in der klteren Zeit.

----------

